# Police Officer David Hofer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*David S. Hofer*
Euless Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Tuesday, March 1, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 29

*Tour:* 7 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer David Hofer was shot and killed after he and his partner responded to a report of suspicious activity at J.A. Carr Park at approximately 2:45 pm.

As he and his partner approached the park they were fired upon by a subject. Officer Hofer was shot and mortally wounded. His partner was able to return fire, killing the man.

Officer Hofer was taken to Baylor Scott & White Medical Center where he died from his wounds

Officer Hofer had served with the Euless Police Department for two years and previously served with the New York City Police Department for five years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Police Chief Michael Brown
Euless Police Department
1102 W Euless Boulevard
Euless, TX 76040

Phone: (817) 685-1500

Read more: Police Officer David S. Hofer


----------

